

Invisible Python: execute your GNOME clipboard and have the output typed for you - ttttannebaum
http://paste.pound-python.org/show/10635/

======
ttttannebaum
A little documentation: This works with both expressions and actual code. For
example,

if "5 % 3" is in your clipboard, you get: 2

and if "print 5 % 3" is in your clipboard, you also get: 2

plus:

"a = 6

a*3" in clipboard does yield: 6

